# Food coloring



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

While at a family reunion, we had the chance to visit two farmers markets. One was in Salem and the other Roanoke, both in Virginia. We came across a soap seller that had booths at both markets. She had a mixture of GM and non GM soap and colored it all with food coloring. I asked her what kind and she said the kind you buy at the grocery and put in cup cakes! The colors were beautiful and I never thought of using food coloring.

What do you think about this?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Most of my customers would prefer more natural colorants. I have had a lot of people specifically ask what the color was from, because they were concerned about dyes. Did she make CP soap? (wondering how well food coloring holds up to that...)


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Interesting conversation on this topic: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=31602


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

I think that food coloring could bleed or morph in soap. It's not intended for soap and I've heard that it's not approved for cosmetic use.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes CP soap.

Stacey,
Thanks for the link. Melody, I would have a difficult time understanding why it is not approved for cosmetic use but indigestible as a food. I would be interested in the source that says it is not approved for cosmetic use.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Stacey, the link you suggestion explains the issue perfectly. Thanks for suggesting it. The link also provided other supporting links. Very useful, thank you again.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I read your first response before I saw that there was a second one and was going to say, "Go read the link!"


----------



## SolsticeSun (Feb 23, 2013)

The above link has links within it explaining and discussing if you can use them. it wasn't an attack on you, just trying to be helpful


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Melody, I don't know if your response was to me or to Peggy. I was talking to Peggy about going to read the link (because she thanked me for it and then asked a question that was answered at the link.)


----------

